# John Deere 445 (not diesel) won't start.



## kor0000 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello all, newbie here. 

I had a hydraulic line burst on my JD 445. I replaced the hydraulic line. Since there was hydraulic fluid all over the underside of the tractor I pressure washed the mower after the repair was made.

The tractor was started multiple times after the repair/wash and it performed flawlessly while mowing for about 2 hours, until I turned it off and it wouldn't start again.

Now, when attempting to start the fuel pump does power up (the tell-tale whine is heard), all the dash lights power on as normal, the battery and its connections are all good, there is no click from the starter solenoid. My first thought was a problem with one of the safety switches getting wet but I used a jumper for the seat switch and that's not the problem. Not sure how to test the brake switch or the PTO switch. The starter was tested and worked fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## kor0000 (Jun 18, 2009)

Goodness, this forum sure is dead. Still no reply eh . . . Echo echo echo


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I am sorry no one has answered your question, but it has been seen at least 267 times (number of views).

Is there voltage across the solenoid when the key is turn to start?

No idea on the switches other than if they are one wire in and one wire out, jump around them.

BG


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Get a 12v tester and starting at the battery, follow the current until you find the switch or connection that's dead. Also, have you checked the fuse(s)?


----------

